# OB peacock, German Red, Dragon blood, where do they fit?



## grahny (Mar 10, 2011)

Where on the Aulonocara family tree does the OB peacock,German Red, and dragon blood belong? Reasearching stocking with mixed peacocks and trying to avoid the possibility of hybridization and trying to reduce cross variety harassment, a male that can't keep his fins to himself.Also you see a lot of remarks about a pair in a mixed peacock and 4,5,or 6 to 1 for a colony. what is best with an all juvinile start versus introducing sub adults sporadicaly?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

grahny said:


> Where on the Aulonocara family tree does the OB peacock,German Red, and dragon blood belong? Reasearching stocking with mixed peacocks and trying to avoid the possibility of hybridization and trying to reduce cross variety harassment, a male that can't keep his fins to himself.Also you see a lot of remarks about a pair in a mixed peacock and 4,5,or 6 to 1 for a colony. what is best with an all juvinile start versus introducing sub adults sporadicaly?


The don't fit on the Aulonocara family tree at all. OB Peacocks and Dragon's Blood are hybrids of unknown origins, though it is suspected that there is some Aulonocara genetics, possibly some mbuna or Victorian Haplochromine genetics.

There are claims that German Reds are line bred fish, but that isn't proveable, and most are likely crossed with Ruby Reds now anyway.

These are all man made fish, most hybrids.

If you mix ANY peacock, with another, you risk hybridization.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

grahny said:


> trying to reduce cross variety harassment, a male that can't keep his fins to himself.


I'm not sure if this is what you mean by "cross variety harassment" but I've had success with keeping OB's, Dragonbloods and RUBY REDS together.




grahny said:


> what is best with an all juvinile start versus introducing sub adults sporadicaly?


Are you looking for an all male setup? If fish are raised together as juveniles, they are likely to tolerate each other. If you have to introduce an adult later, do so in a small group; less chance of one fish being singled out and harassed.

If you are thinking about adding females, the sp. are near impossible to tell apart and they will crossbreed.


----------

